# Model 422



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

I have owned a model 422 for way more years than I care to admit. It is a fun gun to shoot when just plinking or letting a youth learn to shoot a semi. Most of the time it sits in a gun safe.

Recently I met a man that also owned the same model handgun in TX and we both acquired ours about the same time (late 80's).

Comparing them was like comparing day to night.

Mine is very plain and has black plastic handles. His is glossy black and has polished wooden grips with finger indents.

Mine has a two inch longer barrel than his.

Mine came with two mags while his came with one.

Now our question is why the difference in the same model gun. I would love his finish and grips while he would rather have my longer barrel.

We got out a firearms manual from the 90's and noticed there were no options on the model 422.

Granted, these are guns made to sell cheap but his looks like a custom rig.

Any ideas?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's possible that his was a special edition, Lipseys, Talo, etc.

Sometimes certain distributors have special runs made for them that you won't find in the normal catalog.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

There was a Target model that came with checked walnut grips. And like VAMarine said, it might have been some kind of special model. 

I have a 2206 which is similar, but stainless with the longer barrel. It might be my favorite gun to shoot! :smt023


----------

